# Brewers Best



## geocorn (May 29, 2005)

I started a Brewers' Best beer ingredients kit today.Even though my setup is not nearly as nice as Masta's,I did take pictures:


Heating the malt syrup.









Steeping the grains in the grain bag:








Draining the grain bag.








Adding the malt syrup.








Adding the malt extract.








Boiling the wort.








Chilling the wort.








And the trub!








and finally in the fermenter. It already has a nice head!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 29, 2005)

Geo, I hope you understand that you are responsible for turning me into
a beer brewing junkie, I keep putting one bottle a day in my fridge to
cool from my first batch which should be aging for 3 more weeks!! Man
that stuff is good..lol Just a few sips left of my first beer for
tonight, I'll have to drink wine now..lol

PS those silicone scaper/spoons are great for getting the malt out of the can.


*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## geocorn (May 29, 2005)

That's a new one. I have been accused of a lot of things, but never turning someone into a beer brewing junkie. Glad to hear you are enjoying your new found love.


----------



## masta (May 31, 2005)

Great pics and glad to see some dark beer being made....yummy!


----------



## Quigs (Jun 1, 2005)

Good luck on your beer George. Mine has finished fermenting so i transfered it to the carboy fora second stage, but my hydrometer reading is already past what the final gravity should be. Should i be bottling it now or should i let it clear a little more in the carboy im kind of at a loss here, any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## geocorn (Jun 1, 2005)

What is the current S.G. for your kit and what was it supposed to be? By the way, what was the original S.G. and how did that compare to the instructions?


----------



## Quigs (Jun 1, 2005)

According to the instructions the S.G. was supposed to be 1.066-1.068 mine was 1.063, the F.G. is supposed to be 1.020-1.022 and when i just took it the reading was 1.018.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds like you are OK to me, I'd probably buy a new hydrometer, but a least check it in water to see if it's accurate.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree with Stinkie. You are close enough, so I would continue in the secondary. Check your S.G. again in a couple of day and it should not change. If it continues to drop, go ahead and bottle.


----------



## Quigs (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## masta (Jun 2, 2005)

Can you see any active fermentation in the carboy like tiny CO2 bubbles rising to the top? I wouldn't worry too much about the final S.G. as I go by watching the beer rather than testing it. It is important you don't bottle too soon ifit is still fermentingbecause after priming with sugar you could get too much carbonation.


How long did it ferment in the primary? It sounds like you are real close on the target and I would let it sit a week to help clear before bottling.


----------

